# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  формат APE

## donbasskij

Здравствуйте ув. форумчане!
Столкнулся с проблемкой по воспроизведению файла с расширением APE.
Подскажите чайнику, что это за такой формат и с помощью какой проги или проигрывателя его воспроизвести.
Ув. админы, по фрмату APE на форуме темки я не нашел. Если такая уже есть, прошу меня извинить.

----------


## IMPERIAL

> *Ape* - это лучший на сегодняшний день по качеству звучания формат сжатия аудио. Основное отличие формата Ape (Monkeys Audio) от mp3 заключается в том, что этот кодек принадлежит к семейству lossless-кодеков, то есть кодеков сжатия без потерь. Это означает, что при сжатии не происходит потери качества звука.


Открыть можно с помощью программы *Monkeys Audio*

----------


## ManuylovAA

Добрых пожеланий собеседникакм.
Подскажите пожалуйста каким конвертором воспользоваться, чтобы перекодировать файл *APE в файл *MP3 (и если можно - файл *flac в файл mp3)

----------


## IMPERIAL

*ManuylovAA*, юзайте прогу *foobar2000*. foobar2000 скачать foobar2000 скачать
Если не подходит, то APE Ripper

----------


## ManuylovAA

Для Imperial: -Проблема решена, за подсказку огромное спасибо

----------

